# whats a good substitute for GOEX?



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

I HAVE A TRADITIONAL THOMPSON CENTER 54CAL RIFLE. I HAVE USED NOTHING BUT GOEX BLACK POWDER IN IT IN THE PAST BUT NOW WHERE I LIVE YOU CANT FIND IT ANYWHERE. WHAT WOULD BE A GOOD POWDER TO USE IN ITS PLACE THAT IS EASIER TO COME BY?


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I shoot the same gun as you. I use Triple 7. In my opinion it is way better than the GOEX. Burns much cleaner, less cleaning between shots, and easier clean up at the end. Would never switch back. I don't see a performance diference between the two when it comes to cleanly killing game, but for pure ease of use Triple 7 is way better.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nothing beats the real stuff IMO. Spit on a patch and your good to go.

If its a caplock any of the loose subs will work just fine (reduce your load about 10%). If its a flintlock, the real stuff is the only way to go.

Of the subs, Sockeys is my favorite. If I shot subs this is what id shoot.


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks! ive heard that triple 7 works well bet its just not as good in colder weather (what ive heard). but yeah its just a caplock. cleaning the gun isnt really to big of a deal, i actually enjoy it. lol i dont know i guess im weird like that. but i may try some of the subs and see if it grows on me.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I use it up here in ND in December with no problems. Never experienced any issues in the cold. I don't mind cleaning mine, but if you do a lot of target shooting in a day, it is nice having the cleaner stuff resulting in less cleaning between shots. I will have to check out the other powder (Sockeye). I used to use Black Powder, but can't find it anymore. All they sell around here are substitutes. I have been getting better accuracy (likely due to cleaner barrel) out of the triple seven. I have to agree with bareback that if you can get the original stuff go with it, but if you are in my situation, you are stuck with substitutes. Good luck


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

Well im going to be taking a camping trip to oregon here this weekend and i found a place up there that sells goex so i think ill be able to stick with the real stuff. i may still try some triple seven just to see if i see any huge difference


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Every time a new substitute powder comes out I have to try it. The only thing I have not shot is the new Blackhorn 209. I have been disappointed in all the pellet type powders. I shoot a TC Hawken and sometimes had hangfires with RS Pyrodex so I switched to P (pistol) and reduced my loads by 10%. 
In 1983 I shot the entire North Dakota State Muzzleloader tournament without cleaning and took four out of five first place trophies including men's aggregate. I often shoot 50 to 60 rounds and never clean between. I have never been able to do that with any of the other substitute powders. It's old, but I still like it best today. 
Oh, by the way Pyrodex has always worked best for me after two fouling shots. When I shoot at 100 yards the first shot is nearly a foot low, the second about four inches low, and after that everything is right on. I don't know how many shots I could get without cleaning, but after the fourth or fifth shot nothing appears to change.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

You guys can order black powder online from powder inc., I order 25lbs. at a time and pay less than $10 per lb. including shipping. Real black powder is superior to subtitutes in almost every respect. People have a hard time beleiving this but it is true, I've been shooting bp for over 15 years and build custom muzzleloaders, black powder is the the best powder and it is easier to clean to boot, most powder subs. claim they are less corrosive but I have found that to be false. Most powder subs. are far more corrosive and leave a residue that is harder to clean than BP.


----------

